# Got a Rockets site? Post it here!



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

Do you have a Rockets fan site?

If so, post it here! 
I'll start...


*The Psychedelic Groove House of Rockets Basketball Love*


----------



## The_Yoyo (Jun 4, 2002)

good lord if you dont know already or if other readers of this board dont know there is only one rocket site you ever need:

www.clutchcity.net

no other fan site in the world compares to this, the best basketball site I've ever seen bar none


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Yo Yo, what's your name there? BTW, "groovehouse" posts as rockHEAD.....


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The_Yoyo</b>!
> good lord if you dont know already or if other readers of this board dont know there is only one rocket site you ever need:
> 
> www.clutchcity.net
> ...


seriously? I need to go check them out.... mduke, doesn't know what he's talking about!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Heres a thought! If you want sites posted here why not pm me or e-mail me and i can talk to the site about a url exchange? Then it can be in our links section?


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

thanks trueblue... i was just checking to see if anyone that posted in the rockets forum had a website.

:uhoh:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

trueblue......

One of our mods(I won't say his name here, PM me if you really wanna know) was mass emailing through Clutchcity.net, spamming our site....he got caught, and was banned. So now, "basketballboards.net" is censored on the boards.... I can't even have it in my sig now

Maybe if you or another admin emailed Clutch(the admin there), we could work something out.....


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*My wife got banned from there*

she had some good topics and was called all kinds of names, but when she fought back. I guess they thought she was too much trouble to mess up the boys club.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

what was her name?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

BUBS, she is really upset about it, for some reason they were her favortite team. She thought everyone liked her and thought she was being funny.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> what was her name?


Why dont you get her to come post here?

We arent sexist


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*Thanks!*

I'll talk to her about it..i think she is still holding out hope they will let her back.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Yes Tom. She is welcome to come here. We have several very good female posters who add a lot to the site


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Yes Tom. She is welcome to come here. We have several very good female posters who add a lot to the site


We also have a Comm Mod that is a female


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)




----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*i agree, but*

that is no appropriate


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The_Yoyo</b>!
> good lord if you dont know already or if other readers of this board dont know there is only one rocket site you ever need:
> 
> www.clutchcity.net
> ...


trust me, i definately am not trying to compete with them!
*this* is just my little dinky fan page...

as is this one: *Yao Ming*


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

Check it out!!

http://www.talkyao.com

it's an all Yao forum!!


----------



## cas (Dec 10, 2002)

here's another site clutch censored. 

www.yaomingmania.com


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>groovehouse</b>!
> 
> 
> trust me, i definately am not trying to compete with them!
> ...



if you do try to compete...you will be crushed!


----------

